# Project 3d tv



## Vangxbg (May 7, 2012)

So I have a Samsung 3d tv and I wanted to create a home theatre by projecting my 3d tv. I was wondering if you project the tv to a wall will the 3d glasses work? Or are the glasses specifically only for the tv? How does 3d work anyway?? Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Model of the TV?


----------



## Vangxbg (May 7, 2012)

It's a Samsung plasma smart tv 8000 series


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

How do you "project the tv to a wall"?

If you want to display on the wall (or preferably a screen), you will need a projector (ie: Epson Projectors: Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 5010 3 LCD projector). It can't be done from the TV.

3D film - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Vangxbg (May 7, 2012)

Does the projector have to be a 3d projector in order for the 3d glasses to work? Or as long as the tv is 3d then the glasses will work on the projectection


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

The TV can not be used. As was previously said, you need a projector. So, forget about the TV. Yes, you need glasses when using a 3D projector.


----------



## Vangxbg (May 7, 2012)

Sorry let me rephrase the question.....if I used a projector to project my 3d tv to the screen will the screen also be automatically 3d and the glasses will work on the screen? My 3d glasses came with the tv....or does the 3d tv have something special on its display that makes the glasses work with it


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Forget about the TV. With a projector, the TV will NOT be used. A 3D projector will probably come with it's own glasses. It's possible the glasses that came with the TV might also work. The projector will be independent of the TV.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There are different kinds of glasses. The last that I looked into it, you could not just interchange glasses from brand A for use on brand B. There may be some that work, but don't just assume they will work. Something else to investigate before making the purchase.


----------



## Vangxbg (May 7, 2012)

Ok thanks that was helpful


----------

